# heres to hoping theres some help



## SarahNorthman

Okay so I have mentioned before in the little time I have been here that I have some musical background. I played the flute from grade school through high school and have one measley year of high school music theory under my belt. Since then I have pretty much all but neglected my music. A fact that I am ashamed of as I've always seen it as very important to me. 

Aaaanywho, I am getting back into it but am very much doubting my knowledge. Or more my terrible habit of wanting to analyze every little thing until I am just lost. Most of it comes from my frustration with sheet music (sight reading is just......*sigh*) are there any helpful hints or Any advice? I really want to expand my knowledge. I'm just not sure where to start. 

Sarah,


----------



## hreichgott

Hello Sarah, welcome to the forum, and I see from your other thread that we should welcome you to piano as well 

When I have adult students who are coming to piano after a number of years on a single-note instrument, we usually must deal with a number of factors

- A musical imagination and mental ability that are far more advanced than current playing ability on piano
- Learning to read the new clef comes quickly, but the student feels much more uncertain than reading the "home" clef
- Learning to read and play 2 different things in 2 different hands takes about as long as it would normally take with someone new to piano -- seems to just be a coordination skill that takes some time to learn
- Many unhelpful "shoulds": This should be easy, I should be able to sight-read this, I should not need to practice it slowly, I should not still be making mistakes after having the piece for 2 weeks, etc.
- Being equipped with good self-discipline due to previous study, but not familiar with the practice habits that are necessary for piano music, since we have so many more notes to learn than any other instrument except pipe organ.
- But after these challenges have been dealt with, maybe after a year or so, progressing quickly and being able to use that wonderful musical imagination.

So I will just say to you what I often say to them: you ARE a musician, and now you are learning to do something new. It is OK to be new at this. Try not to compare yourself to anyone except the version of you from a couple weeks ago. Enjoy the process of learning to do something deeply rewarding


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Hi Sarah!

There are several paths you can pursue in the world of music, all of which are incredibly enriching.

1. If you want to keep up your flute playing, I suggest joining a local community orchestra or band. This is one of the most enjoyable things for amateur musicians such as you and myself (I have played violin and viola in quite a few youth/community orchestras). It improves your sight reading, rhythm, and music sense, and gives you a lot of fellow music enthusiasts as friends. You could also probably find a teacher (by asking your fellow flute players) if you want weekly private instruction.

2. If you enjoy music theory, you could always study music theory on your own and write some music! I do this myself, and while I'm not very good at composition, you learn so much. It takes some time though to get used to it. I recommend the Kostka book on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Tonal-Harmony...77&sr=8-2&keywords=kostka+payne+tonal+harmony

3. Finally, there's the most enriching thing of all: listening to music! I highly highly recommend starting by listening to Beethoven's late string quartets: these are the 5 last completed works of his and they are some of the best music of all time. Start with op 132 in A minor: 



 and from there check out op 127 through op 135 (all are on the linked video).

There's the current listening thread here where people post what they've been listening to. Lots of good suggestions there: http://www.talkclassical.com/32210-current-listening-vol-ii-1071.html

Have fun


----------



## SarahNorthman

hreichgott said:


> Hello Sarah, welcome to the forum, and I see from your other thread that we should welcome you to piano as well
> 
> When I have adult students who are coming to piano after a number of years on a single-note instrument, we usually must deal with a number of factors
> 
> - A musical imagination and mental ability that are far more advanced than current playing ability on piano
> - Learning to read the new clef comes quickly, but the student feels much more uncertain than reading the "home" clef
> - Learning to read and play 2 different things in 2 different hands takes about as long as it would normally take with someone new to piano -- seems to just be a coordination skill that takes some time to learn
> - Many unhelpful "shoulds": This should be easy, I should be able to sight-read this, I should not need to practice it slowly, I should not still be making mistakes after having the piece for 2 weeks, etc.
> - Being equipped with good self-discipline due to previous study, but not familiar with the practice habits that are necessary for piano music, since we have so many more notes to learn than any other instrument except pipe organ.
> - But after these challenges have been dealt with, maybe after a year or so, progressing quickly and being able to use that wonderful musical imagination.
> 
> So I will just say to you what I often say to them: you ARE a musician, and now you are learning to do something new. It is OK to be new at this. Try not to compare yourself to anyone except the version of you from a couple weeks ago. Enjoy the process of learning to do something deeply rewarding


Well thank you very much! There are some terms you used that I will have to googlie (such as home clef) but this is all very encouraging!


----------



## SarahNorthman

SeptimalTritone said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> There are several paths you can pursue in the world of music, all of which are incredibly enriching.
> 
> 1. If you want to keep up your flute playing, I suggest joining a local community orchestra or band. This is one of the most enjoyable things for amateur musicians such as you and myself (I have played violin and viola in quite a few youth/community orchestras). It improves your sight reading, rhythm, and music sense, and gives you a lot of fellow music enthusiasts as friends. You could also probably find a teacher (by asking your fellow flute players) if you want weekly private instruction.
> 
> 2. If you enjoy music theory, you could always study music theory on your own and write some music! I do this myself, and while I'm not very good at composition, you learn so much. It takes some time though to get used to it. I recommend the Kostka book on amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tonal-Harmony...77&sr=8-2&keywords=kostka+payne+tonal+harmony
> 
> 3. Finally, there's the most enriching thing of all: listening to music! I highly highly recommend starting by listening to Beethoven's late string quartets: these are the 5 last completed works of his and they are some of the best music of all time. Start with op 132 in A minor:
> 
> 
> 
> and from there check out op 127 through op 135 (all are on the linked video).
> 
> There's the current listening thread here where people post what they've been listening to. Lots of good suggestions there: http://www.talkclassical.com/32210-current-listening-vol-ii-1071.html
> 
> Have fun


Hmmm I had never considered joining an orchestra. It is not a bad idea. Though honestly I have always been more passionate about the piano than I ever have been about the flute. Despite the late start. And while I am fairly certain I could pick up the flute pretty quickly after years of neglect I feel I should just dedicate my focus to one instrument for now.

As for music theory, I can definitely and will most likely study this. I have been thinking about my music and if I am truly passionate enough about it to actually study it in school (I'll be starting in the spring). I know I am most likely getting ahead of myself there, but it's something to consider. And I feel I would be doing myself a disservice no to consider it. I will be checking out that book though. So thank you much for the recomendation!

As for the music, I will check it out today! As well as the listening thread.


----------



## Ingélou

hreichgott said:


> Hello Sarah, welcome to the forum, and I see from your other thread that we should welcome you to piano as well
> 
> When I have adult students who are coming to piano after a number of years on a single-note instrument, we usually must deal with a number of factors
> 
> - A musical imagination and mental ability that are far more advanced than current playing ability on piano
> - Learning to read the new clef comes quickly, but the student feels much more uncertain than reading the "home" clef
> - Learning to read and play 2 different things in 2 different hands takes about as long as it would normally take with someone new to piano -- seems to just be a coordination skill that takes some time to learn
> - Many unhelpful "shoulds": This should be easy, I should be able to sight-read this, I should not need to practice it slowly, I should not still be making mistakes after having the piece for 2 weeks, etc.
> - Being equipped with good self-discipline due to previous study, but not familiar with the practice habits that are necessary for piano music, since we have so many more notes to learn than any other instrument except pipe organ.
> - But after these challenges have been dealt with, maybe after a year or so, progressing quickly and being able to use that wonderful musical imagination.
> 
> So I will just say to you what I often say to them: you ARE a musician, and now you are learning to do something new. It is OK to be new at this. Try not to compare yourself to anyone except the version of you from a couple weeks ago. Enjoy the process of learning to do something deeply rewarding


:tiphat: Heather, what a wonderful post for me to read, as I am just a few weeks into learning the piano (in my sixties) after returning to the violin about three years ago. I am finding it incredibly difficult and requiring so much effort on my part that it's really daunting. So it is cheering to find that I am not alone in this experience.

:tiphat: Sarah, I wish I'd taken this decision when I was much younger. What a brilliant idea for you which will be absorbing and teach you so much more about music. I wish you the best of luck and enjoyment.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> :tiphat: Heather, what a wonderful post for me to read, as I am just a few weeks into learning the piano (in my sixties) after returning to the violin about three years ago. I am finding it incredibly difficult and requiring so much effort on my part that it's really daunting. So it is cheering to find that I am not alone in this experience.
> 
> :tiphat: Sarah, I wish I'd taken this decision when I was much younger. What a brilliant idea for you which will be absorbing and teach you so much more about music. I wish you the best of luck and enjoyment.


Well thank you very much! And I too wish you the best of luck on your journey!


----------



## hreichgott

Home clef is not a real term. All I meant was that a flute player will be at home in the treble clef, but not at home in the bass clef.

And Ingelou, so glad to hear that you are exploring yet another instrument and having a marvelous time :cheers::clap:


----------



## SarahNorthman

hreichgott said:


> Home clef is not a real term. All I meant was that a flute player will be at home in the treble clef, but not at home in the bass clef.
> 
> And Ingelou, so glad to hear that you are exploring yet another instrument and having a marvelous time :cheers::clap:


Ah thank you for the clarification!


----------

